# Mayonaise: schiften of kabbelen of stremmen of kartelen?



## eno2

In mijn West Vlaams dialect twijfel ik er niet niet aan: De mayonaise is "gekappeld" Van kabbelen, ongetwijfeld. Maar met p uitgesproken. Nu, de juiste of meest gebruikte Nederlandse term schoot me niet zomaar spontaan direct te binnen. Het zal wel "geschift" zijn. Enig opzoekwerk leert me dat kabbelen en stremmen misschien ook juist zijn? En gebruikt worden? Van kartelen daarentegen, daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. 

Jullie mening?


----------



## YellowOnline

Er is een verschil tussen stremmen en schiften: _stremmen_ is melk die kaas wordt, _schiften_ is het gevolg daarvan, dwz. de hele substantie die ongelijkmatig wordt. 

Kartelen en kabbelen ken ik niet in deze betekenis.

Edit:
Even mijn Van Dale er bij genomen en die sluit aan bij wat ik zei:

*strem-men*1 (van melk) kaasstof afscheiden
*strem-men*2 1 (melk) dik laten worden 2 [...]
*schif-ten*1 1 (van eiwithoudende vloeistoffen, in 't bijzonder van melk) door het stremmen van het eiwit ongelijkmatig van samenstelling worden 2 [...]


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Kartelen en kabbelen ken ik niet in deze betekenis.



Ik ook niet, maar het WNT kent beide woorden wel in die betekenis.

 Ik dacht eerst dat _kartelen_ misschien verwant is aan het Engelse _curdle_, maar met die gedachte zat ik er faliekant naast.  _Kartelen_ komt ook in de vorm _kertelen_ en _karrelen_ voor. _Karrel_ is een variant op _korrel_ en mogelijk moeten we dus denken aan het korrelig worden van de melk. Fascinerend. Jammer dat het woord niet langer algemeen gebruikt wordt.

_Kabbelen _of _kappelen_ is inderdaad zoals eno2 al zei een gewestelijk woord. Het drukt het brokkelig worden van de melk uit. _Kabbelen_ schijnt namelijk ook de betekenis _afbrokkelen_ te hebben gehad. Of heeft misschien die betekenis nog steeds in bepaalde dialecten.

Zelf heb ik het alleen over het schiften van de melk. Nog liever zeg ik dat de melk zuur is geworden, al heb ik het dan eigenlijk over een ander aspect van het bederf.


----------



## juandee222

In het oude recept van Calvé voor Mayonnaise ("Zelf gemaakt, het beste smaakt!)(!) wordt het woord "schiften" voor de mayo gebruikt.
En kabbelen ? het woord "afkabbelen" als afbrokkelen bestaat nog wel....


----------



## matakoweg

Het woord schiften betekent volgens mij ontmengen en wordt gebruikt voor emulsies. Kabbelen ken ik alleen als een term voor het geluid van beekjes met voortkabbelen als afleiding dat iets rustig doorgaat. 
Afkabbelen zou ik nooit gebruiken maar wel afkalven in de betekenis van een oever die afbrokkelt door het stromende water.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Het woord schiften betekent volgens mij ontmengen en wordt gebruikt voor emulsies. Kabbelen ken ik alleen als een term voor het geluid van beekjes met voortkabbelen als afleiding dat iets rustig doorgaat.
> Afkabbelen zou ik nooit gebruiken maar wel afkalven in de betekenis van een oever die afbrokkelt door het stromende water.


www.synoniemen.net

*kabbelen* is 1 maal gevonden als synoniem van een ander trefwoord:


*schiften* (ww) :bederven, *kabbelen*, kartelen, stremmen







*kabbelen*



schiften
Gevonden op http://www.woorden-boek.nl/woord/kabbelen



Sorry voor de opmaak. De links zijn twee verschillende. 

Ik was benieuwd of mijn dialectwoord "kappelen" terug te vinden was in de standaardtaal, en dat blijkt voor een paar bronnen het geval te zijn. Weliswaar onder de vorm "kabbelen"


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> Het woord schiften betekent volgens mij ontmengen en wordt gebruikt voor emulsies.


Inderdaad, maar in het geval van de emulsie melk staat schiften in nauwe samenhang met bederf. Melk ontmengt of schift als de zuurgraad verandert. En de zuurgraad verandert als de melk aan het bederven is. Dus ook al is het wat kort door de bocht, toch zou je wel kunnen zeggen dat het volgende geldt: de melk is geschift = de melk is zuur geworden = de melk is bedorven. In het Engels zie je hetzelfde: _the milk has curdled_ (= is geschift) is in feite synoniem aan _the milk has turned sour_ (= zuur geworden).



matakoweg said:


> Kabbelen ken ik alleen als een term voor het geluid van beekjes met voortkabbelen als afleiding dat iets rustig doorgaat. Afkabbelen zou ik nooit gebruiken maar wel afkalven in de betekenis van een oever die afbrokkelt door het stromende water.


Ik kende het woord 'afkabbelen' ook niet in de betekenis van 'afkalven', maar mijn Van Dale kent het wel. Er is ook een interessant verband tussen 'afkabbelen' en 'afkalven': 'kabbelen' is mogelijk een iteratieve vorm van 'kavelen', terwijl 'kalven' een metathetische vorm van 'kavelen' zou kunnen zijn.


----------

